# FW Carmine Dragon



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello. I recently posted a thread regarding the recently released FW Carmine Dragon and wondered if any one had painted one....Well I haven't seen anything. So after my BaneLegion Chimera I decided to start my Dragon, and post a WIP thread here. So here's a few photos of my work so far...




























It's going to take me a while to do this guy. So far I've only finished the tree base and the head! No idea what colour to do the egg. I may look for images of reptile eggs and choose the most interesting.

Look forward to comments or suggestions. All the best.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Pictures are broke mate.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh man! They work on my laptop! Are you using Google Chrome? There's pics on my site. If anyone has suggestions on fixing this pic from I have do suggest.

Those that do see my pics, look forward to your thoughts.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

View attachment 15061


View attachment 15062


View attachment 15063


View attachment 15064
Is this any better, can people see this images? If not I have no idea what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've just bought this model myself and my god it looks better painted. Im really undecided on what colour to go with i was thinking purples and blues but yours looks good red.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Stevey293 I'm glad someone can see my pics. Look forward to seeing your purple version. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Wow, she looks BEAUTIFUL! Pics are small and I onle see two (Head and base), but the red looks great! Looking forward to more pictures!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great DPP! Would love to see some larger photos!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

I seen them on his website much bigger pictures there.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to practice taking better photo's and so hopefully when I show you my next updates better pics will be out. If anyone knows how to put larger photos on here give me a shout. 

Keep the kind comments coming. Any suggestions for the egg or anything. For the wing membranes I was considering an earthy orangy colour.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

How about using salts and an airbrush on the egg? Grey and brown? 

I use photobucket to put pictures on forums just upload then copy and paste the


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Stevey, do you mean glue salt on the egg so as to texture it? Sadly I've yet to invest in an airbrush. I asked about them on a prior thread about them but have yet to take the leap.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ah thought you had one your base is really smooth.

The idea with salt is usually used for rust but what you do is paint on a shade that you want to appear under the base colour put a little water on using a brush sprinkle some fine salt on air brush on the base colour then use a toothpick to pick off the salt leaving the first colour you sprayed on. Theres plenty out there with pictures on how to do it and the final effects.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Excellent idea, thanks Stevey....may now need to look at taking the leap. Do you use them? If so what do you use?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ive had one for just 4 days and i'll be honest im never touching a spray can again it keeps so much detail.

I'd recomend a double action top fed airbrush. I also got a variable pressure compressor at the same time. 

The double action means you control the amount of paint that it sprays. 
Top fed helps to give a smoother flow as does using a compressor over a air can. Id practice on a old model or card as thinning the paints is a bit tricky to get right.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

loving the look of your carmine dragon, ive decided to repaint mine either into a fire dragon( like yours ) or into a forest dragon.

what process did you use to get the red/orange colour of ya dragon


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey kickboxerdog. Thanks for the kind comments. The stages I go through are: Scab Red, Leviathan Purple Wash, Red Gore, Mechrite Red, a little Blood Red, Vermin Brown, Mecharius Solar Orange, and the faintest touch of Tausept Ochre. You could blend the colours up should you wish. You could add some Baal Red Wash into the mix too.

I was tempted to go with a green dragon. So if you do one that would be cool to see and if you'd write down the colours you use that'd be awesome.

Look forward to seeing Dragon MkII!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

will do, but im not sure where to start yet lol, i been looking at some pics and saw a forest dragon painted up in autume colours and it looked amazing


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Got mine today wont be painting it for a bit late next month earliest but oh my god what a beast.

Ive got a few ideas for painting it im thinking of trying to replicate flakey shedding skin. Im not sure yet on how very thin pva on a flying pan maybe???


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Argh, Stevey get it sorted! I want to see a troupe of these beasts painted now! It'll be amazing. I did a little more on mine today. Hopefully will do more tomorrow and will show you guys then. Keep us posted. You too kickboxerdog.

All the best chaps.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I want one. 
Nice painting as always dude. Keep up the work!~ Can't wait to see it done.
If you do want a different color on the model, I also think a dark blue egg with lighter blue spots might also work. Happy painting!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey guys, just a quick update of my dragon. I haven't done a lot more due to having recently being introduced to Magic the Gathering! Hope my fellow Dragon painters are fairing well. Look forward to seeing how much more you've done.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

very very nice , ive not even decided the new colour scheame for mine yet , im busy trying to build my salamander army, but ill get on to it soon


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic details DPP! It looks suitably ancient and nasty! 

I'm so glad you're doing this, really wanted to see this dragon painted up!


----------



## draugluin (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello guys, I am new member, and I registered just to tell you that I love your fire dragon. I also would like to beg :biggrin: for some larger pics!!!!! 
I am waiting for my carmine to arrive. Happy painting guys!!!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's comments so far. Sorry no updates for a little while, been playing Magic a lot of late. Tomorrow however I aim to get a lot more done. I hope to get the majority of the body done so I should be able to show you more pictures tomorrow night. 

Drauglin, a high honour you bestow me, quite humbling as there are many better painters then little ol' me! But I hope you'll post your photos on this thread. I'm getting a little Carmine Dragon group together! Who'll finish first? (not me I'm a slow painter!) To get larger photo's, have you tried hovering the mouse pointer/curser over the image and pressing SHIFT + R on your keyboard?

Hope everyone else's dragons are going well, looking forward to seeing more!

All the best!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

*Carmine Dragon Update*

Hi people, I said yesterday that I was going to show you a little more progress on my Dragon. So I did a few hours work on him today. Sorry it's not much, next time I put a picture up I'll hopefully have the whole body and egg done, leaving the wings until the end.

How are other people's Dragons coming along?

View attachment 15378


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

That is one sexy looking dragon! Your doing a great job and I am looking forward to seeing this progress.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great DPP! Love the contrast between the red scales and the bone colored horns. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

*Carmine Dragon is done!*

As the title implies, I have finally finished my dragon. Sorry it's taken a while longer then I'd have liked, just I've been busy planning something big of late (all shall hopefully become apparent in the coming weeks).


































Look forward to your views and critique, and also hope to see how other peoples dragons are coming along.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The scales are pretty awesome and the underbody does offer a nice contrast but the spines and claws seem too white at the tips. Plus there does not seem to be any difference in how shiney the model it. I would figure the scales and claws would have a different shine to it.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Djinn, cheers for the feedback. I may go back over the white with a watered down devlan wash. As for the shinyness of the claws, after I've given the model a spray of purity seal, then I'll go over the claws and spines with a matt varnish.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome. It really is a beautiful model and very well done.


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Hi DPP! The dragon looks great! I love the pale underside as contrast to the bright scales! Again, you've done a great job picking out details on this (literal) beast! Congratulations!


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the praise people. Much appreciated.


----------

